# *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]



## butterflies (12 Oktober 2007)

hallo,
wir haben schon länger mit einer firma namens CCC zu tun. diese hat im net eine website, bei der man porno-filme bestellen kann. jedenfalls behauptet diese firma, dass mein mann dort auf der seite ein abo eingegangen ist und deswegen bekommen wir jetzt alle 2 monate porno-filme zugeschickt, die wir nicht wollen. zur anmeldung muss man seine adresse und andere private dinge angeben...ich bin mir 100%ig sicher, dass mein mann das nicht getan hat und er selbst streitet es ab und war richtig sauer, als wir das erste mal von dieser firma eine dvd zugeschickt bekamen. das problem ist weiterhin, dass die erste dvd gratis sein sollte, nur diese dvd ist bei uns nicht angekommen. wäre sie angekommen, hätten wir sofort kündigen können und vom widerrfusrecht gebrauch machen können. doch da sie nicht ankam, wussten wir von der sache nix und als dann die erste dvd kam, für die man zahlen muss, da war es zu spät. wir haben sofort eine beschwerde geschickt und gesagt, dass mein mann das nicht war und wir die dvd zurück schicken und vom widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen und bitte in ruhe gelassen werden wollen, doch die firma hat uns immer weiter dvd's geschickt und bereits die creditreform eingeschaltet. ich verstehe das wirklich. selbst wenn diese firma vor gericht ziehen will, wie in aller welt will sie beweisen, dass mein mann auf der website war und dort das formular ausgefüllt hat? ich weiß dass man ja natürlich über die ip-adresse erfahren kann auf welchen seiten man gesurft hat, aber selbst wenn sie das beweisen können, dann können sie noch lange nicht beweisen, dass mein mann dort ein formular oder sonstwas ausgefüllt hat, oder? es ist so schrecklich, weil man weiß, dass man nix verbrochen hat, aber wenn die firma immer weiter droht, dann macht man sich irgendwann echt sorgen, dass die damit durchkommen könnten. ich hoffe mir können ein paar leute hier sagen ob man überhaupt etwas fürchten muss, wenn man es nicht war. ist es nicht so, dass heute schon mit privaten adressen usw. gehandelt wird? ich versteh die welt nicht mehr und hoffe auf ein paar antworten...danke schon mal im voraus.
Butterflies

_aus rechtlichen Gründen Threadüberschrift editiert _


----------



## Teleton (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



> ich bin mir 100%ig sicher, dass mein mann das nicht getan hat und er selbst streitet es ab


Schau mal hier rein
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=198438#post198438


> nur diese dvd ist bei uns nicht angekommen. wäre sie angekommen, hätten wir... vom widerrfusrecht gebrauch machen können. ... als dann die erste dvd kam, für die man zahlen muss, da war es zu spät


Wieso zu spät?Wann genau beginnt Deiner Ansicht nach die Frist? Bitte ganz gründlich lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131439#post131439


> und bereits die creditreform eingeschaltet.


Gefährlich,gefährlich
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

Manchmal schicken die CCCs ein Urteil mit. Dieses ist m.E. aus verschiedenen Gründen fehlerhaft. Der Beklagte hatte sich wohl auch etwas seltsam verteidigt. Ich persönlich habe ansonsten noch keinen Fall erlebt in dem der Laden geklagt hat.


----------



## butterflies (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

danke für die antwort....das hört sich ja alles gut an. ich fühle mich bestätigt, viele sachen wusste ich schon so in etwa. wegen der widerrufsfrist: ich habe die dvd plus anschreiben sofort einen tag nach erhalt zurück geschickt. soweit ich es jetzt gelesen hab in dem link, beginnt die frist bei verschickten artikeln mit dem erhalt der ware. ich (bzw. mein mann) hab also alles richtig gemacht. dass das mit der creditrreform nur blöff und angstmache ist, wurde uns schon von der verbraucherzentrale gesagt. ich habe auch mittlerweile mehr keine angst vor den briefen ich weiß wir haben nichts schlimmes getan und deswegen kann diese ccc-firma auch nix nachweisen, doch wenn das ganze vor gericht geht, nimmt mich das schon mit. wenn es soweit kommen würde, müssten wir uns dann selbst einen anwalt anschaffen? wir haben im grunde nicht so viel geld und ich wüsste gar nicht wie ich das bezahlen sollte...

PS: und ein urteil von einem angeblich früheren fall haben wir auch bekommen...da dachte ich mir schon, dass das doch nicht ganz saubere mittel sind, sondern nur mittel um angst zu verbreiten. aber wir bezahlen niht für etwas, dass wir nicht bestellt haben. punkt, aus, ende.


----------



## Maik (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Hallo,

ich habe mit Consumer Content Consulting ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und denke, dass es besser ist wenn sich meherere zusammentun. Wenn Du willst, melde Dich einfach bei mir unter meiner Emailadresse [ edit] 
_
Modinfo:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php



			Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

dafür gibt es die PN _


----------



## WupperChris (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Hallo Maik,

auch ich habe mit der Firma schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich habe nichts bestellt und trotzdem wollen sie Geld von mir. Das ganze läuft mittlerweile über ein Inkassobüro. Ich übergebe das ganze jetzt einem Anwalt. Ich habe gedroht die Medien und die Verbraucherzentrale einzuschalten. Mal sehen was draus wird. Solltest du mehr wissen wäre es schön mir dies mitzuteilen. Danke !!!

Gruß WupperChris


----------



## Roboskop (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Hallo! Auch mir geht es so, daß CCC Geld von mir will für eine von mir nie durchgeführte Anmeldung. Das erste Schreiben der Creditreform ist auch da. Aber so wie ich bisher alles in diesem Forum gelesen habe, werde ich das wohl aussitzen und von Zeit zu Zeit widersprechen.


----------



## butterflies (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

ja, also bei uns geht es ja schon eine weile und seit ein paar monaten haben wir nichts mehr von denen gehört. wir haben anfangs widerspruchschreiben an die firma geschickt und dann einfach nicht mehr reagiert. das letzte war dann ein anruf von einem mitarbeiter dieser firma, der meinem mann mitteilte, dass jetzt der gerichtliche prozess vorbereitet wird. alles nur blöff. wir haben nichts mehr von denen gehört und allein die tatsache, dass diese firma zu hause anruft und angst macht, zeigt wie unseriös und [......] sie ist. mit gerichtlichem prozess wurde ja immer gedroht und das war dann wohl die letzte möglichkeit für die, uns einzuschüchtern und zum zahlen zu drängen. [.....] sind das. man bestellt nix und wird da in was mit reingezogen, unverschuldet. die neuen beiträge zeigen ja deutlich, dass mein mann nicht der einzige zu sein scheint....traurig traurig !!!
an alle andern: viel glück und bleibt stark und lasst euch nicht von der creditreform beängstigen, einfach ignorieren und abwarten, bis es überstanden ist.
Butterflies


----------



## Fidul (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



butterflies schrieb:


> ... und deswegen bekommen wir jetzt alle 2 monate porno-filme zugeschickt ...


Einfach so oder mit einer Alterskontrolle?


----------



## butterflies (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

äähm, ich weiß nicht genau, was gemeint ist, aber ich habe in anderen foren gelesen, dass man wohl zur post gehen muss und seinen ausweis vorzeigen muss und dann die filme schauen kann oder so.....keine ahnung. jedenfalls hat mein mann das nicht getan..ich weiß nicht, ob man die filme abspielen kann. wir haben kein interesse gehabt, das anzusehen.


----------



## Pidde (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Hallo,
wenn ich das hier lese glaube ich, dass ich alles falsch gemacht habe! Aber vlt kann mir irgendwer helfen oder tipps geben, was ich jetzt noch tun kann! Auch ich habe von dieser Firma solche Post bekommen. Das erste mal am mit einer Anmeldung vom 19.12.07. Ich habe niemals so eine Anmeldung abgeschlossen und war vorher auch noch nie auf dieser Seite. Als dann der erste Brief mit Cd kam und diese ja umsonst war, dachte ich, dass es sich hier um einen Witz oder sonst irgendwelches Zeug handele, das meinen Pc schaden könnte! Also habe ich die Cd nicht eingelegt (wie alles was von CCC bisher kam). Nachdem dann alle 2 monate wieder so ein Film kam dachte ich mir dass es sich hier um eine sehr üble Falle von Betrug handelt, da die beträge immer höher wurden. Auch den ersten Brief von creditreform habe ich nicht beachtet. Bis der erste brief vom Anwalt kam, der mir Angst gemacht hat. Inzwischen habe ich allerdings einen weiteren gratisfilm mit einer wieder auf meinen Namen getätigte ANmeldung mit neuer referenznummer bekommen. Da ich angst hatte viel geld zahlen zu müssen für nichts und weil mir das mit den 2 verschiedenen referenznummern auf ein und den selben Namen (bei dem auch noch der Vorname falsch geschrieben wurde) spanisch vorkam, ging ich zu meinem anwalt um mich beraten zu lassen. Der riet mir das Geld zu bezahlen. Da ich keine rechtschutzversicherung habe und auch sonst zu wenig geld um es drauf ankommen zu lassen, habe ich dummerweise in den sauren Apfel gebissen und die rechnung der anwälte, von dem inkasso büro und von einer weiteren Film Cd überwiesen in der hoffnung dass der spuk irgendwann vorbei ist und ich noch einigermassen glimpflich aus der sache rauskomme.
Nun habe ich CCC geschrieben sie sollen bitte meine Mitgliedschaft kündigen. Ich habe auch geschrieben, dass ich mich persönlich gar nicht angemeldet habe.
Nun haben sie mir geschrieben, dass sie meinen Vorwurf an die Staatsanwaltschaft weiterleiten und die überprüfen ob meine dynamische IP zu dem Anmeldezeitpunkt sich angemeldet hat oder nicht, weil ich ja davon ausgehe dass ich es nicht war sondern ein dritter.
Das wäre ansich ja nicht schlecht allerdings habe ich leider den verdacht dass bei der nachforschung trotzdem meine IP auftaucht, weil mein Router kein Passwort besitzt und so jeder sich in mein internet einloggn konnte.
Ich habe nun zeit entweder zu lügen und zu sagen dass ich mich doch angemeldet habe oder auf mein recht und auf der wahrheit zu bestehn.
Allerdings galube ich nicht dass ich so grosse chancen habe, weil ich ja schon einen teil des geldes aus angst und auf zuraten meines anwaltes bezahlt habe.
Was soll ich tun?ich will nicht zu dem ganzen schden auch noch eine Klage wegen Vortäuschen einer Straftat bekommen oder sowas.
Würde es mir im prozess helfen, wenn mein Router nicht geschüzt war.
Ich bitte um Tipps
Danke euer Pidde


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Dein Anwalt hat den Job angefangen.
Jetzt soll er ihn auch zu Ende führen. 

Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall dürfen wir hier im Forum nicht leisten. ==>> Rechtsberatungsgesetz!


----------



## HUmax (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



Pidde schrieb:


> Nun haben sie mir geschrieben, dass sie meinen Vorwurf an die Staatsanwaltschaft weiterleiten und die überprüfen ob meine dynamische IP zu dem Anmeldezeitpunkt sich angemeldet hat oder nicht


Ich bezweifle das die CCC das überhaupt macht.


----------



## butterflies (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

ich glaube dieser Firma gar nichts. Alles ist nur [ edit] . die wollen nur, dass man aus verzweiflung bezahlt....am besten also einfach chillen und abwarten. irgendwann hört man nichts mehr von denen und dann ist gut. davon bin ich mittlerweile fest überzeugt. ich mein, man liest überall nur negative sachen über CCC...!!


----------



## Pidde (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



HUmax schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle das die CCC das überhaupt macht.




naja, das mit den Anwälten haben sie ja auch wahr gemacht.
Aber korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege...aber ausser meiner IP Adresse (vlt) und meinem Namen (der falsch geschrieben wurde) haben die eigendlich keinen Beweis dass ich mich dort angemeldet habe.
Bei jeder Seriöser ANmeldung musss man erst ein pw erstellen und bekommt dann zu der email einen bestätigungslink...dies alles ist ja hier nicht der Fall
Aber danke für die Antworten, vlt löst sich noch alles in Wohlgefallen auf
euer Pidde


----------



## HUmax (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



Pidde schrieb:


> naja, das mit den Anwälten haben sie ja auch wahr gemacht.


In einem anderen Forum wurde von Maulwürfen sogar geschrieben, dass plötzlich Männer in schwarz vor der Tür standen.


----------



## butterflies (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

 what the fuck? diese firma ist echt nicht seriös....oh mein, gott. das ist ja wie im film.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Die kommen nicht wirklich mit schwarzen Männern vor die Tür, sondern dieses Märchen wurde in anderen Foren von dubiosen Teilnehmern verbreitet.

Auch eine IP-Adresse ist kein "Beweis" für eine abgegebene "Willenserklärung" bzw. für das Zustandekommen eines wirksamen Vertrags. Der Name ist es ebenfalls nicht. Diese Daten können sich die Betreiber theoretisch auf allen möglichen Wegen beschafft haben.

Zur Beweiskraft von IP-Adressen:
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## SIeepeHawk (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Hallo.......
ich bin neu hier und über die Suchen nach Informationen  zu CCC über dieses Forum gestolpert.
Schön das es euch gibt und man euch auch relativ schnell findet, um zu sehen, das man mit solchen Problemen nicht alleine da steht.
 Ich hab nun seit etwa drei Monaten mit dieser obskuren Firma zu tun. Ich hab mich bei denen nie angemeldet und wie im Fall von Buttlies die (1.) DVD nie erhalten. Hab nach dem ersten Kontakt (einem widerspruch und noch einem) nun auch Post von der Creditreform bekommen und letzte Woche kam dann der Brief der Anwälte mit dem Urteil auf der Rückseite. Nach dem was ich hier gelesen habe scheint das Tempo der Abfolge zugenommen zu haben. Ich werde mir nun noch einmal die Mühe machen und der Kanzlei eine Stellungsnahme schreiben. Mit dem hinweis das ich erst wieder auf eine Klageschrift reagieren werde und der Frage wie sich eine Kanzlei auf so dünnem Eis bewegen kann und damit seine Zulassung riskiert. Falls noch jemand Tipps für mich hat oder Anregungen, bitte nicht scheuen 

Ciao


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Briefe an Nutzlosanbieter sowie an deren Anwälte oder Inkassobüros haben regelmäßig wenig bis keinen Effekt. Dazu bitte auch das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Versuchen kann man es natürlich immer. Speziell der Hinweis an die Anwaltskanzlei, dass man auf keine Schreiben mehr reagiert und mit Gelassenheit die Klageschrift erwartet, _kann_ Wirkung zeigen, muss es aber leider nicht.
Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass auch die beteiligten Anwälte dann munter weitermahnen. Nach deutschem Recht scheint es keine effektive Handhabe zu geben, denen das zu verbieten (in den USA wäre es gesetzlich verboten).


----------



## Roboskop (16 August 2008)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Auch ich bekomme (wie bereits geschrieben) DVDs von CCC ohne mich dort jemals angemeldet zu haben. Inzwischen sind auch schon 2 Briefe von der Creditreform und 2 von den Anwälten "Reiz Bankrott Steinbruch"  bei mir angekommen. Allen hab ich bisher "freundlich" :scherzkeks: erklärt, daß sie mich mal kreuzweise können.

Das beste ist ja, daß in dem Anwaltsbrief meine angebliche Personalausweisnummer stehen soll, mit der ich mich angemeldet hätte. Nun hat es CCC geschafft, daß ich mich mit meinem "Gegner" mal etwas genauer beschäftige. In der Ausweisnummer ist das Geburtsdatum codiert (bzw. ganz einfach und direkt lesbar enthalten). Dieser Ausweis ist von einem 9jährigen Kind! Also eigentlich sollte man jetzt fast die CCC anzeigen, daß sie wissentlich Pornos an Minderjährige verschicken.


----------



## TimTaylor (16 August 2008)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Die versenden OHNE Angabe des Geburtsdatums, nur nen Häkchen, dass man 
volljährig ist und die AGB Akzeptiert. 


> Ich bin über 18 Jahre alt. Mit den allgemeinen
> Teilnahmebedingungen bin ich einverstanden!


 
das ist dann bestimmt sowas von Rechtsverbindlich


----------



## Roboskop (16 August 2008)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Nachdem ich länger nachgedacht habe (und ausgeschlafen habe) könnte es natürlich auch der Ausweis eines 109jährigen sein... In der Ausweisnummer sind für das Jahr ja nur 2 Stellen vorhanden. Könnte also auch Jahrgang 1898 sein. :-D


----------



## sendy38 (29 April 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Hallo habe gelesen, das hier viele Leute mit o.g. Firma Probleme haben. Bei mir ist es auch so ähnlich, nur noch schlimmer. Diese Firma hat meinem Sohn (15 Jahre) eine CD mit einem Hardcore Film zugeschickt. Zum Glück war ich vor meinem Sohn am Briefkasten. Ich weiß nicht ob mein Sohn diese am PC bestellt hat. Jedoch dürfte das aufgrund des Jugendschutzes meiner Meinung nach sowieso nicht ohne Altersnachweis rechtsgültig sein. Sonst könnte ja jedes kleine Kind sich solche Filme besorgen. Wer kann mir Auskunft dazu geben welche Rechte ich habe. Ich habe auch versucht an die angegebene E-mail Adresse was zu schreiben, aber kommt immer zurück. Wer hat eine gültige E-mail-Adresse, Telefonnummer oder Faxnummer dieser Firma und wie weit konntet ihr schon gegen diese Firma vorgehen. Über antworten wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## sendy38 (29 April 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



Roboskop schrieb:


> Auch ich bekomme (wie bereits geschrieben) DVDs von CCC ohne mich dort jemals angemeldet zu haben. Inzwischen sind auch schon 2 Briefe von der Creditreform und 2 von den Anwälten "Reiz Bankrott Steinbruch"  bei mir angekommen. Allen hab ich bisher "freundlich" :scherzkeks: erklärt, daß sie mich mal kreuzweise können.
> 
> Das beste ist ja, daß in dem Anwaltsbrief meine angebliche Personalausweisnummer stehen soll, mit der ich mich angemeldet hätte. Nun hat es CCC geschafft, daß ich mich mit meinem "Gegner" mal etwas genauer beschäftige. In der Ausweisnummer ist das Geburtsdatum codiert (bzw. ganz einfach und direkt lesbar enthalten). Dieser Ausweis ist von einem 9jährigen Kind! Also eigentlich sollte man jetzt fast die CCC anzeigen, daß sie wissentlich Pornos an Minderjährige verschicken.


:dafuer: 
ja bin voll dafür, wie ich bereits auch hier geschrieben habe, hat diese unseriöse Firma einen Hardcore Film auf Namen von meinem Sohn an uns geschickt. Ohne jeden Altersnachweis können dort kleine Kinder solche Filme erhalten. Daher falls es noch mehr Leute gibt, ich bin dabei bei einer Anzeige wegen nicht Einhalten des Jugendschutzgesetzes, um dieser Firma endgültig das - Aus - zu setzen.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 April 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

@Pidde
Betrifft Dein Posting:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/240111-post10.html

Falls Du das hier noch liest:
Es ist mir absolut unerklärlich, wie dieser *%&/§-Anwalt dazu kommt, Dir zur Zahlung zu raten, obwohl Du nichts bestellt hast. :wall:

Wie auch immer:
Es gibt kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

@sendy38
Minderjährige können ohne Zustimmung der Eltern keine Aboverträge abschliessen.

Mehr dazu:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ne-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html


----------



## Roboskop (29 April 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Hallo sendy38,

wie bereits etwas später geschrieben, bin ich mir mit dem Alter nicht so ganz sicher. Da das nur 2stellig codiert wird könnte es auch ein 109jähriger bestellt haben.

Es gibt inzwischen auch Kinderpersonalausweise (also schon weit vor 16 Jahren). Ab welchem Alter man die allerdings schon bekommen kann weiß ich nicht.

Gültige Personalausweisnummern kann man zudem leicht im Internet mit Generatoren erstellen lassen, so daß die Perso-Nummer alleine sowieso niemals als Altersnachweis dienen kann.


----------



## sendy38 (30 April 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> @sendy38
> Minderjährige können ohne Zustimmung der Eltern keine Aboverträge abschliessen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
@antiscammer
Danke für die info bzw. link. 
Habe übrigens meinen Sohn darauf angesprochen und er sagt er hat nichts bestellt auch keine kostenlose Gratis-CD. Ich glaube ihm auch weil er eigentlich nie lügt wenn man ihn auf etwas anspricht. Ich denke das es wie bei den anderen ist, die bekommen irgendwie die Adressen wenn man auf bestimmten Seiten im Internet ist und täuschen dann die Bestellungen vor. Eigentlich Schade, das es da keine besseren Gesetze gibt um solche [.........] Firmen schneller das Handwerk zu legen. Also ich meine es gibt genug [.........] dieser Firma, was man ja hier im Forum sieht und trotzdem hat man als betroffener nur Probleme und Arbeit, ich kann das nicht verstehen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 April 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Die betreffende Firma scheint ein recht lustiges Unternehmen zu sein, wenn man sich mal die herausgelassenen Schreiben vor Augen führt... :-D


----------



## Antiscammer (30 April 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Wie auch immer diese "Bestellungen" zustandekommen, d.h., ob nun


der Mainzelmann
der Klabautermann
der schwarze Mann
der Schwippschwager
der Nachbar
Mister X
der Betreiber selbst
oder sonstwer

die "Anmeldung" durchgeführt hat, ist vollkommen letztrangig. Das interessiert überhaupt nicht.

Wenn der "Unternehmer" ein unsicheres Anmeldeverfahren benutzt, wo es technisch ohne weiteres möglich ist, dass jeder jeden da "anmelden" kann, dann hat er die wirtschaftlichen und rechtlichen Folgen daraus selbst zu tragen. Es obliegt dann ihm selbst, denjenigen festzustellen, der unter Mißbrauch seines unsicheren Anmeldesystems die Anmeldung durchgeführt hat.

Solche unsicheren Anmeldesysteme sind im übrigen ganz typisch für Abo-Abzockfallen. Sie sind einer der Gründe dafür, warum die Beweisführung, es liege ein wirksamer Vertrag vor, in solchen Fällen i.d.R. unmöglich ist.


----------



## Fidul (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



sendy38 schrieb:


> Diese Firma hat meinem Sohn (15 Jahre) eine CD mit einem Hardcore Film zugeschickt.


Ignoriere die Firma und gehe stattdessen zur Polizei: § 184 StGB


----------



## sendy38 (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



Fidul schrieb:


> Ignoriere die Firma und gehe stattdessen zur Polizei: § 184 StGB


 
@fidul

Danke für den Tip, werde ich machen. :thumb:

Und werde die Polizeidienststelle gleich auf den § 184 StGB hinweisen, weil ich kenn ja unsere Polizei, an solchen Sachen hat sie kein Interesse, hatte da schon genug Sachen, wo es um illegalen Drogenhandel im Internet an Jugendliche ging, wo sie immer nur gesagt haben - Internet ist kein Beweis. Obwohl ich die Sachen sogar ausgedruckt hab wo eindeutig diese Sachen an Jugendliche angeboten wurden. Aber egal ich glaube trotzdem immer noch an die Gerechtigkeit und hoffe nicht wieder enttäuscht zu werden. Aber es kommt ja immer auch darauf an an welche Angestellten man gerät, das hab ich auch schon festgestellt. Die einen machen ihren Job weil sie voll dahinterstehen, viele einfach nur um andere zu ärgern.


----------



## RedDevil (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Bräuchte zu diesem Thema auch Hilfe,da ich mit dennen auch Probs habe.Würde mich um Zuschrift von jemanden freuen,der mir dabei helfen könnte.
MfG RedDevil


----------



## RedDevil (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Is keiner da der mir helfen könnte gegen die vorzugehen????


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Alles, was Du wissen musst, steht schon in den oben auf dieser Webseite verlinkten Artikeln.

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Denn der Anbieter wäre im Streitfall in der Pflicht, zu beweisen:

dass Du eine Willenserklärung zur Bestellung eines klar und eindeutig beschriebenen Angebots abgegeben hast,
dass Du auf Dein Widerrufsrecht hingewiesen worden bist, 
dass es eine Preisauszeichnung gegeben hat, die im Einklang mit der PAngV sowie mit § 312c BGB iVm BGB-InfoV steht.

All dies wird bei den typischen Nutzlosangeboten ganz schwierig. 
Wenn nicht gar unmöglich.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## uloj (14 Juni 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

uloj 14.6.09 Ich habe vorgestern einen entsprechenden Brief von Consumer Content Consulting GmbH mit einer kostenlosen CD und Rechnung über 1,50 E Porto erhalten, obgleich ich wissentlich keinerlei Bestellung oder Abo in Auftrag gegeben habe. Die Firma ist offensichtlich noch hoch aktuell im Einsatz, ich habe aber leider keinen neueren Eintrag hier gefunden. Mir schwante gleich, dass es bei einer kostenlosen CD nicht bleiben würde, habe diese garnicht angeschaut und gebe an der Post den Brief an den Absender zurück, ebenso evtl. folgende Sendungen. Ich bin froh über die seitherigen Berichte und werde später evtl. über meine weiteren Erfahrungen mit der Firma berichten, was für neue Opfer sehr hilfreich sein könnte. Immerhin befinden wir uns in einer großen Schar von Belästigten und sollten mit der Komunikation fortfahren, obgleich man rechtlich die Firma nicht belangen kann, außer ihr konseqent nicht zu antworten. Verbraucherorganisationen und Rechtsanwälte verursachen weitere Kosten. Soweit eine erste info. Gruß uloj


----------



## Reducal (14 Juni 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



uloj schrieb:


> Ich habe vorgestern einen entsprechenden Brief von Consumer Content Consulting GmbH mit einer kostenlosen CD und Rechnung über 1,50 E Porto erhalten, obgleich ich wissentlich keinerlei Bestellung oder Abo in Auftrag gegeben habe. Immerhin befinden wir uns in einer großen Schar von Belästigten....


Tja, diese Belästigten haben meiner Meinung nach alle ein Problem und zwar jenes, dass sie womöglich von irgendwem dort angemeldet wurden und dass dies eben nicht der Geschäftssinn der Content Consulting GmbH ist.



uloj schrieb:


> neue Opfer


Es stellt sich die Frage, wer überhaupt das Opfer ist? Wenn man nichts bestellt hat, braucht man auch nicht zu zahlen. Wer nun hat dann den Schden für die entsendete CD?


----------



## Reaper (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Tja ich hab soeben eine ,,kostenlose" dvd von der firma bekommen von der hier alle reden. 
ich habe mich nirgends angemeldet es ist zwar der fall das ich auf diesen link geklickt habe über den mananscheinend auf eine seite gehen konnte um sich ev. irgendwo anzumelden allerdings wurde keine seite geladen und ich habe das browser fenster geschlossen ( über das lustige x oben in der ecke..... is klar ^^) um das mal detailiert darzustellen. sooo glaubt ihr das ich jetzt auch noch mit weiteren dvds bombadiert werde und mit rechnungen die ich von vornherein eh nicht bezahlen werde da ich mich nicht angemeldet habe?


----------



## Reaper (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Achso ich muss mich korrigieren ich habe meineen namen und meine adresse angegeben damit die mir den film zusenden können ( ich böser pornofilme gucker ich:-? ) ja tut mir leid das war dumm.:wall:
Ich habe grade eine email losgeschickt in der ich sofort vom widderrufsrecht gebrauch mache und in der ich unmissverständlich deutlich mache das ich keine in zukunft gesendeten filme oder ähnliches bezahlen werde und die sich ihre klageschreiben getrost in den arsch schieben können. immerhin habe ich mich nur für eins angemeldet und zwar für das erhalten des testfilms.
nachdem ich ja jetzt dank euch über diese firma bescheid weiß werde ich wie schon gesagt nicht mehr auf eventuell ankommende schreiben der firma antworten geschweigedenn dvds bezahlen die ich nicht haben will. die dvd die grade auf meinem schreibtisch liegt geht auch wieder an den absender.


----------



## Renier (6 August 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



HUmax schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle das die CCC das überhaupt macht.


Lass Dich nicht darauf ein! Die dynam. IP Adresse wird - soweit ich weiß - nur 6 Monate gespeichert. Sie alleine ist kein Beweis. Sie wollen Dich damit nur auf die falsche Fährte locken.
Außerdem mußt Du nichts beweisen, sondern CC.
Sie müssen beweisen,daß ihre Forderungen zu Recht bestehen.
Lass Dich nicht einschüchtern !
Alleine der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid ist wichtig ! Dem mußt du unbedingt widersprechen! Dann sind die am Zug...mit der Beweisführung.

MfG 
Renier


----------



## Renier (6 August 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



Reaper schrieb:


> Achso ich muss mich korrigieren ich habe meineen namen und meine adresse angegeben damit die mir den film zusenden können ( ich böser pornofilme gucker ich:-? ) ja tut mir leid das war dumm.:wall:
> Ich habe grade eine email losgeschickt in der ich sofort vom widderrufsrecht gebrauch mache und in der ich unmissverständlich deutlich mache das ich keine in zukunft gesendeten filme oder ähnliches bezahlen werde und die sich ihre klageschreiben getrost in den arsch schieben können. immerhin habe ich mich nur für eins angemeldet und zwar für das erhalten des testfilms.
> nachdem ich ja jetzt dank euch über diese firma bescheid weiß werde ich wie schon gesagt nicht mehr auf eventuell ankommende schreiben der firma antworten geschweigedenn dvds bezahlen die ich nicht haben will. die dvd die grade auf meinem schreibtisch liegt geht auch wieder an den absender.


 
Ganz generell sehe ichs auch so. Wir haben eine einzige Gratis-Test CD bestellt, wie groß angeboten. Wer dann im Kleingdruckten ein Jahresabo versteckt, handelt in betrügerischer Absicht
Das ist einfach ein billiger Abzocker.
Warum sollte man bei einer angebotenen Gratis-Test-CD auch das Kleingedruckte lesen? 
CCC und Creditreform sind ja auch in anderen Foren bereits bestens bekannt.   
Gruß
Renier

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:41:38 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:36:53 ----------




sendy38 schrieb:


> @fidul
> 
> Danke für den Tip, werde ich machen. :thumb:
> 
> Und werde die Polizeidienststelle gleich auf den § 184 StGB hinweisen, weil ich kenn ja unsere Polizei, an solchen Sachen hat sie kein Interesse, hatte da schon genug Sachen, wo es um illegalen Drogenhandel im Internet an Jugendliche ging, wo sie immer nur gesagt haben - Internet ist kein Beweis. Obwohl ich die Sachen sogar ausgedruckt hab wo eindeutig diese Sachen an Jugendliche angeboten wurden. Aber egal ich glaube trotzdem immer noch an die Gerechtigkeit und hoffe nicht wieder enttäuscht zu werden. Aber es kommt ja immer auch darauf an an welche Angestellten man gerät, das hab ich auch schon festgestellt. Die einen machen ihren Job weil sie voll dahinterstehen, viele einfach nur um andere zu ärgern.


 

Na? hats was gebracht bei der Polizei?
Ich befürchte nicht, weil Du ja den Betrug nachweisen mußt. 
Ich machs grade umgekehrt. Ich lasse sie klagen, dannn müssen sie auch beweisen, daß die Forderungen zu Recht bestehen. Und da haben sie es sehr schwer.
Gruß
Renier


----------



## auriga (8 August 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Hallo,
auch ich habe heute eine gratis cd von besagter firma bekommen.
Das Ding ist ich habe mich niemals dort agemeldet.
Da steht drinne ich hätte mich am 3.08.09 dort angemeldet.
War ganz schön geschockt als ich gelesen habe das das ein hardcore-porno ist.
Soll ich nun vom wiederrufsrecht gebrauch machen oder einfach einen Brief aufsetzen indem ich schreibe das sie in der Beweispflicht sind mir nachzuweisen das ich mit denen einen Vertrag eingegangen bin?
Oder könnte es sein das sich da einer über meinen Namen angemeldet hat um mir eins auszuwischen?
Ich habe echt keine Ahnung was ich jetzt machen soll.
Weil wenn ich mich ja Angeblich dort angemeldet habe kann ich ja eig. wiederrufen ist ja noch in der 14tägigen frist.
Oder?
Da ich so viel darüber schon gelesen habe überlege ich evtl. sogar damit an die öffentlichkeit zu gehen zb. an akte/09.
Die kümmern sich doch immer um solche sachen.
HILFEEE!!!!
Das überfordert mich einfach.
Niemals hätte ich gedacht das mir mal sowas krasses passiert.

lg karo


----------



## Antiscammer (8 August 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Nicht angemeldet - nicht bestellt?
Ist alles nicht Dein Problem. 

Keine Bestellung - kein Vertrag.


Wenn es keinen wirksamen Vertrag gibt, dann gibt es auch keine irgendwie geartete Grundlage für eine Zahlungsforderung. Auch keinen sonst irgendwie gearteten Rechtsanspruch, auch keine Erklärungspflicht, auch keine "negative Beweispflicht".
In der "Beweispflicht" ist vielmehr der Forderungssteller. Der müsste aktiv nachweisen, dass eine Anmeldung erfolgt ist. Unmöglich, wenn tatsächlich nie erfolgt.
Sollte ein Fremder unter Namensmissbrauch sich auf der betr. Internetseite angemeldet haben, dann obliegt es allein dem "Unternehmen", den "Schuldigen" auszumachen und zu belangen. Derjenige, der daraufhin mit einer unberechtigten Forderung konfrontiert wird, hat gegenüber dem Klabauterunternehmen keinerlei Rechtspflichten und muss auch nicht  Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten oder ähnlichen Mumpitz tun.
Es ist dabei völlig unerheblich, ob der Mainzelmann, irgendein Mister X, der "Unternehmer" selbst oder sonstwer einen dort angemeldet hat. Wenn das Klabauterunternehmen nicht durch technisch mögliche Maßnahmen sicherstellt, dass sich nicht ein Fremder unter Namensmissbrauch anmelden kann, dann hat es die daraus angeblich oder tatsächlich entstehenden wirtschaftlichen Verluste selbst zu vertreten.
Auch aus der Lieferung einer nicht bestellten CD entsteht gem. §241a BGB keine Kostenpflicht, auch keine Rechtspflicht, die Ware zurückschicken oder sich irgendwie in der Sache äußern zu müssen.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer denn Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa..." etc.) wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht. - Es gäbe ja auch gar keine Rechtsgrundlage dafür.

Zum Umgang mit unberechtigten Forderungen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/39767-libereco-rechnung-5.html#post272948

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Sollte ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen (ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich):
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## auriga (8 August 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Alles klar.
Danke.
Also gebe ich nix drauf warte auf den Mahnbescheid wiederspreche  und fertig.


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 August 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Dieses "Unternehmen" aus dem bayerischen Wielenbach ist nicht zimperlich, wenns drum geht, Usern zu drohen, auch wenn diese nichts von einer evtl. Anmeldung wissen.

Mich wundert, dass derartige Drohungen bis heute nicht durch unsere Justiz geahndet werden.

Aber - es sind Drohungen, die jeglicher Substanz entbehren und nur den Zweck erfüllen sollen, die "Zahlungsbereitschaft" zu erhöhen!


----------



## webwatcher (8 August 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



auriga schrieb:


> Also gebe ich nix drauf warte auf den Mahnbescheid widerspreche  und fertig.


Sei aber nicht enttäuscht, wenn der nicht  in den nächsten 30-40 Jahren kommt


----------



## Renier (8 August 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Sei aber nicht enttäuscht, wenn der nicht in den nächsten 30-40 Jahren kommt


 
Ja. Dazu hab ich mich auch entschlossen. Ich wills wissen. Ich legs auf das Verfahren an. 
Ich hab zwar die Gratis-CD bestellt und auch die 1,50€ vom Konto abbuchen lassen, aber erst mit der ersten "ABO Lieferung" stellte sich heraus, daß ich ein ABO abgeschlossen haben soll. Das war nie meine Absicht. Ich hab auch die Gratis CD nie gesehen, weil ich die notwendige Altersverifikation nie durchgeführt habe. Sorfort nach Erhalt der ersten ABO-CD hab ich auch den ersten abgebuchten Betrag zurückgeholt und CCC entsprechend angeschrieben. 
Ich bin der Ansicht, daß man bei einer Gratis-CD nicht unbedingt alles Kleingedruckte lesen muss. Sollte darin ein ABO versteckt sein, ist dies aus meiner Sicht in betrügerischer Absicht erfolgt. Es gibt auch heute noch sowas von "Treu und Glauben". Nicht alles ist erlaubt, was nicht ausdrücklich vervoten ist.
Seit kurzem hat sich die Creditreform eingeschaltet.
Bin mal gespannt, wie es ausgeht, bin aber sehr gelassen.
Ich geb dann hier Bescheid.
In diesem Sinne
immer schön locker und geschmeidig bleiben:-p


----------



## auriga (8 August 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Sei aber nicht enttäuscht, wenn der nicht in den nächsten 30-40 Jahren kommt


Nö ganz im gegenteil :-D.
Ich finds nur echt dreist.
Weil ich von solchen dingen absolut nix halte und dann plötzlich bekomme ich nen Hardcore Porno den ich ohnehin nie ansehen werde.
tz...
Das ding ist ja ich besuche solche seiten überhaupt garnicht und dann plötzlich bekomme ich sowas. 
Zuerst dachte ich das wäre eine gratis CD vo irgndeinem Internet Anbieter die man ab und an im Briefkasten hat aber als ich Hardcore Porno gelesen habe bin ich ja aus allen wolken gefallen.
Die können ja nedmal von meinem Konto abbuchen weil ich zzt eh keins habe mein ganzes Geld geht auf das Konto meines Lebensgefährten und überweisen tue ich garnix schliesslich habe ich mich da auch nie angemeldet und ich habe auch nicht vor diese seite zu besuchen.
Was ich noch machen möchte ist mich mit der Verbraucherzentale in Verbindung setzen und fragen ob man da ned ne anzeige machen kann wegen versuchten Betruges.

Lg Karo


----------



## Antiscammer (8 August 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Solche Anzeigen/Strafverfahren werden in diesen Angelegenheiten regelmäßig eingestellt, weil ein Betrugs*vorsatz* i.d.R. nicht nachweisbar ist.


----------



## Beluschie (12 September 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

An alle Betroffene, ängstliche und gepeinigte Leidensgefährten !!
Es steht doch überhaupt nicht zur Diskussion ob sich einer auf dieser Seite von dieser Abzockergesellschaft angemeldet hat oder nicht.

Es wurden Gratis Pornofilme versprochen (arglistige Täuschung) und daraus sollte dann, ein Abo werden. Diese Seite mit der versteckten Preisangabe ist im Internet zur jeder Zeit veränderbar. Selbst wenn tatsächlich zunächst ein Vertrag geschlossen werden würde, ist dieser auf alle Fälle innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohne Angaben von Gründen kündbar.

Eines steht auf jeden Fall fest, auch diese Firma arbeitet nach dem Prinzip “An jedem Tag steht ein Dummer auf“ 
Es werden Tausende solcher Abzock-Fallen täglich im Internet gestellt und es gehen auch tausende Mahnungen und Rechnungen an betroffene Menschen mit dem Gedanken, die werden uns schon ihr Geld überweisen. Wenn von diesen tausenden Betroffenen nur ein kleiner Teil bezahlt sind diese Abzocker um viele Euro reicher.

Und sind wir doch mal ganz ehrlich, ein Jeder kann doch mal versuchen an das Geld anderer Leute zu kommen. Ist nur die Frage wie weit kommt diese Abzock-Firma damit.

Auch ich habe eine kostenlose Porno CD bekommen und auch bestellt. Nur, ist keine Rede von einem Abo gewesen. Auch mir droht mittlerweile ein Inkasso Unternehmen mit harten Maßnahmen. Ganz ehrlich ? Es ist mir ganz egal was die weiterhin schreiben oder androhen. Ich möchte sogar ein Gerichtverfahren. Ich reagiere auf diese Art der Schreiben überhaupt nicht. Erst wenn das Gericht mir eine Mahnung sendet, werde ich sofort Widerspruch einlegen und hoffen, dass es sehr bald zu einer Gerichtverhandlung kommen wird. Ich denke aber, dieser Wunsch wird mir nicht erfüllt werden.

Sollte es doch zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung kommen, werde ich die Pressewelt und auch das Fernsehen (Sat 1, RTL, usw.) über diesen Vorgang informieren und euch alle zum Gerichtstermin einladen. Wetten, die müssen für diese Gerichtverhandlung extra Stühle anfordern.

Also, last diese Abzocker Schreiben so lange sie wollen und was sie wollen. Das kann Euch alles nicht einschüchtern. Schreiben und Rechnungen stellen darf und kann doch ein Jeder. Wer sich darauf einläst und Zahlt, ist selber schuld.
Und noch etwas ! Woher, stammen eigentlich die angeblichen Pornofilme auf diesen Datenträger die den Betroffenen zugesendet werden? 
Werden hier evt. mit dem urheberrecht, strafrechtliche relevante Tatbestände erfüllt? Und warum sollte ein Internetnutzer sich solch ein teures Abo leisten wenn er doch in jedem Videoverleih diese Pornofilme für 3 Euro bekommt oder sogar die schärfsten Filme kostenlos im Internet zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit ansehen kann.

*NUR KEINE ANGST*

Es grüßt Beluschie


----------



## Reducal (12 September 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



Beluschie schrieb:


> Auch ich habe eine kostenlose Porno CD bekommen und auch bestellt. Nur, ist keine Rede von einem Abo gewesen.


Wo war denn das?


----------



## Beluschie (12 September 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Blöde Frage ? Glaube wer so blöde diese Frage stellt, hat nicht mitbekommen um was es hier eigentlich geht.

Einfach mal den Warnhinweis von Experten lesen z.B. Thema Internet-Abzocke XXX-Testen. Bericht und Warnung durch Sat 1, Computerbild usw.

Gruß

Beluschie


----------



## Reducal (12 September 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Hör mal zu, wer Fragen stellt, sollte auch Gegenfragen ertragen können, zumal manche "erfahrene" Fragensteller auf vielen Hochzeiten tanzen. Also - um welchs Web gehts?


----------



## jupp11 (12 September 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Geht vermutlich um den Schrott;
[noparse]http://a1.xxx-testen.de/Portals/1/Skins/Landing1/teilnahmebedingungen.html[/noparse]

Warnung vor Abzocke -> XXX-testen.de - onlinekosten.de Community


----------



## Hake_77 (23 September 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Ich habe einen Brief der Anwaltskanzlei "Reitz Banzet Steinbusch" erhalten, indem steht das die Forderung der CCC GmbH rechtsgültig ist, da ich 1,50 überwiesen habe. Der Kontoauszug liegt vor. Das stimmt auch weil ich das Porto zahlen wollte. sitze ich jetzt in der Falle?


----------



## dvill (23 September 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Wenn der Kaiser von China schreibt, wird es wichtig.

Nicht jeder Kläffer ist bedeutend.


----------



## Renier (23 September 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Seit neuestem krieg ich Post von der Anwaltskanzlei Reit+Banzet+Steinbusch nachdem alle ultimativen Androhungen von Creditreform bei mir ins Leere liefen. Ich überleg noch, ob ich denen antworten soll. Man darf ja wohl an der Seriösität von Unternehmen zweifeln, die sich aktiv an [.........] beteiligen.
Ich lasse es auf eine gerichtliche Klärung -insbesonders der Beweisführung zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines angebeblich abgeschlossenen ABO-Vertrages ankommen und lasse mich auch von einer Anwaltskanzlei nicht einschüchtern.


----------



## Beluschie (24 September 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Hallo, 

diese Anwälte können [...]

Mir geht es zur Zeit auch so, die drohen mir schon seit fast 14 Monaten. Ich freue mich auf eine Gerichtsverhandlung die leider in diesem Fall nie eintreffen wird. Wetten das ! Und wenn, ist auch nicht schlimm. Diese Abzocker verlieren immer. Denn, es Grüßt der Staatsanwalt.

Nur nicht einschüchtern lassen ! Und denke daran. [...].

Gruß    Beluschie    :-p

_[Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt, verunglückte Formatierung überarbeitet. (bh)]_


----------



## Renier (24 September 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



Beluschie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> diese Anwälte können [...]


Nein. Natürlich hab ich keine Angst vor den Anwälten.
Der Creditreform hab ich ja auch nicht geantwortet. Die habens schon aufgegeben. Beide Zahlungsziele von Creditreform sind trotz Androhungen verstrichen ohne, dass was passiert ist. 
Zum Sachverhalt sag ich ja eh nix mehr. Ist ja üblich bei schwebenden Verfahren.
Man muss ja nicht alle Punkte schon vorher auf den Tisch legen. Eigentlich wollte ich die Anwälte nur durch provokatorische Fragen nerven..mehr nicht. Aber ich lass es besser.

_[Verunglückte Formatierung überarbeitet. (bh)]_


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 September 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Dieses seltsame Unternehmen droht doch bereits seit Monaten. Nun startet halt mal wieder eine neue Mahn-Drohwelle, um unfreiwillige "Kunden" doch noch zur Zahlung zu "verleiten". 

Sie verpesten z.Zt. mit "Klageentwürfen" die Umwelt:


> Hab da heute ne E-Mail bekommen wegen einer KLAGE-ENTWURF
> an das Amts-Gericht...


----------



## Hake_77 (24 September 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Danke für eure Hilfe, aber sorgen macht man sich halt doch. man hat die kohle halt nich grade so locker sitzen. ich vertrau euch einfach mal. schade das der staat nichts gegen diese pest unternimmt.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:19:47 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:18:41 ----------

und auch siesen Reitz Steinzet typen brauch ich kein einziges mal antworten ?
ich vermerke, die 1,50 hab ich trottel damals gezahlt.


----------



## marvin 1970 (24 September 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



> und auch siesen Reitz Steinzet typen brauch ich kein einziges mal antworten


 
Warum sollte man auf unverlangt eintreffende Mails antworten ?


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 September 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



> "Ich werde Ihr pesönliches Erscheinen als Beklagter vor Gericht Beantragen. Daher verbleib ich nicht nur mit freundlichen Grüßen sondern auch mit der Hoffnung auf ein ebenso freundliches Kennen lernen."


So droht man heute.....:unzufrieden:


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 September 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

_Creditreform zog sich als Butze zurück - 
Jetzt versucht Acoreus sein Glück._ 


> Gestern kam ein Brief von der Acoreus collection services, die hätten den Auftrag von der CCC und wollen 71,85 EURO.


onlinekosten.de Community - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Warnung vor Abzocke -> XXX-testen.de


----------



## Renier (30 September 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> _Creditreform zog sich als Butze zurück - _
> _Jetzt versucht Acoreus sein Glück._
> 
> onlinekosten.de Community - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Warnung vor Abzocke -> XXX-testen.de


Ja von der Creditreform hab ich auch schon länger nichts mehr gehört. Die scheinen ja eingesehen zu haben, dass sie mit den [ edit]  in Zusammenhang gebracht wurden.
Jetzt ist mal Reitz,Banzet und Stieinbusch dran. 
Mit dem gleichen Misserfolg.


----------



## Daniel89 (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

ICh hab heute einen Brief von der Creditreform bekommen das ich 76,69 Euro zahlen muss. Hab dadraufhin angerufen und die meinten ich müsste das Schriftlich einreichen weil der CCC wohl rechtlich geprüft ist. 
Was soll ich nun tun ? Soll ich an die Creditreform schreiben oder wie ?????


----------



## Renier (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Ich habe der CCC nach der ersten Abbuchung den Sachverhalt ausführlich dargestellt und den abgebuchten Betrag umgehend zurückbuchen lassen.
Weitere Maßnahmen halte ich für überflüssig. 
Sie haben mir darauf hin eine Ratenzahlung angeboten, auf die ich natürlich nicht eingegangen bin.
Inzwischen erhalte ich von einer bereits bekannten Anwaltskanzlei Schreiben mit wüsten, aber unsinnigen und völlig unangemessenen Androhungen. Sie bleiben unbeantwortet.
Ich lasse es auf eine gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung ankommen. Der Beweis zur Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung dürfte für CCC nicht einfach sein, zumal CCC für ihre Abzockermethode bei den Gerichten bereits hinreichend bekannt ist.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



Daniel89 schrieb:


> Hab dadraufhin angerufen und die meinten ich müsste das Schriftlich einreichen weil der CCC wohl rechtlich geprüft ist.


Macht die Creditreform auch "Geprüftes Forderungsmanagement" wie die mediafinanz?  :auslach:


----------



## Maracolada (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Hilfe, ich und mein Freund sind auch mit der Consumer Content Consulting behaftet seit neuestem. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie wir mit der Acoreus verfahren können, weil sie schicken uns eine letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Ob die nicht auch noch eine "Allerletzte außergerichtliche Mahnung" schicken?  :-D


----------



## Maracolada (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Ob die nicht auch noch eine "Allerletzte außergerichtliche Mahnung" schicken?  :-D



Ich weiß das nicht so genau. Mein Freund hat sich auf dieser Seite nicht angemeldet. Ich weiß nicht, was die von uns wollen. :'(


----------



## wahlhesse (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Die müssen schon genau darlegen, was die von Euch wollen und müssen Euch zweifelsfrei beweisen, dass Ihr definitiv einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag eingegangen seid. Und da sie das nicht wirklich können, wird halt versucht, durch Einschüchterung etwas zu erreichen. Es ist daher nicht Eure Aufgabe, irgendwelche Beweise vorzubringen.

Und so werden sicherlich noch einige Inkassobüros und Anwälte "verschlissen" bis es endlich ruhig wird.

Genaueres dürfen wir wegen des geltenden Rechtsberatungsgesetzes nicht sagen, da Einzelberatung nicht zulässig ist. Daher, wenn immer noch unsicher, in diesem Thread nochmal ein paar Seiten zurückgehen und lesen. Wenn das nicht reicht, ab zur Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt des Vertrauens.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Du hast die Rechnung im Rechtsirrtum bezahlt. Obwohl Du nie etwas bestellt hattest. Schon das hättest Du nicht machen müssen. Es wäre billiger gewesen, sich vorher zu informieren.

Wie auch immer: 
Es gibt kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig im Rechtsirrtum erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Wenn es keinen wirksamen Vertrag gibt, dann ist die Zusendung nicht bestellter Ware mit keiner Zahlungspflicht verbunden. § 241a BGB.
Es gibt eine gewisse Aufbewahrungspflicht (i.d.R. kann 1 Jahr gelten), der Versender kann die Ware auf eigene Kosten wieder abholen lassen, wenn er möchte. Nach dieser Frist kann die Ware entsorgt werden oder sonstwas.

Es gibt theoretisch die Möglichkeit, Geld, welches man im Rechtsirrtum bezahlt hat, nach § 812 BGB (Herausgabe aus ungerechtfertigter Bereicherung) wieder zurück zu verlangen. Allerdings wird das "Unternehmen" das Geld nicht freiwillig zurückzahlen, meistens wird man klagen müssen. Hat zwar verschiedentlich schon mal geklappt, ist aber mit einem gewissen Risiko verbunden. Anwalt fragen.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Was tun bei einem Mahnbescheid (der aber ziemlich sicher eh nicht kommen wird)?
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Mahnbescheide kosten den Abzocker Gerichtsgebühr.
Wenn Du dem Mahnbescheid innerhalb von 14 Tagen widersprichst, hat er die Gebühr vorgestreckt, aber immer noch kein Geld von Dir.
Dann kann er entweder weiter Mahnbriefe schicken (na und?), oder er kann klagen. Wird aber schwierig für ihn - angesichts der wackligen Rechtslage.


----------



## Renier (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Ob die nicht auch noch eine "Allerletzte außergerichtliche Mahnung" schicken?  :-D


Ich hab auch schon so einige "letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung" ignoriert. Eine gerichtliche Mahnung hab ich bisher nicht bekommen.


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Mein Vater hat die Tage einen "Klageschrifts-Entwurf" erhalten, sogar schon adressiert ans zuständige Amtsgericht, in dem auf 16 Seiten dargelegt wird, warum das alles rechtens ist, was da gefordert wird. Ich konnte nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Aber auch diese Drohkulisse wird weiterhin geflissentlich ignoriert. Natürlich nur, solange vom Gericht nichts kommt.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Kein seriöses Unternehmen  veranstaltet so ein Mahndrohkasperletheater.  
Hunde, die bellen,  beißen nicht.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Wer wirklich klagen will, der präsentiert nicht erst den Entwurf, sondern schickt das auch ein und fackelt nicht lange rum.
Bisher haben solche Nutzlos-Abzocker bei den ganz wenigen bekannten Versuchen, solche Forderungen gerichtlich durchzusetzen, sich jedesmal blutige Nasen geholt.
FAQ: Verhalten bei "Gratis"-Abo-Abzocke - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Renier (16 Oktober 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Kein seriöses Unternehmen veranstaltet so ein Mahndrohkasperletheater.
> Hunde, die bellen, beißen nicht.


Apropos seriös.
Man darf sich ja schon fragen wie seriös eine Anwaltskanzlei ist, die sich so aktiv an Betrugsversuchen beteiligt.
Da ist man doch geneigt, denen genauso "verarschend" zurückzuschreiben. Das kann ja nicht verboten sein..solang man nicht direkt beleidigt.
Mir haben sie grade gestern mal wieder "ganz großzügig einen weiteren Aufschub" gewährt, obwohl ich der Kanzlei schon in meiner ersten Antwort erklärt habe, dass ich einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung sehr gelassen entgegen sehe. Lesen können wäre sehr vorteilhaft..:-D


----------



## Hake_77 (5 November 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Ich bekam jetzt von Werner Schmidt einen Brief. Überschrift: die eröffnung des gerichtsverfahrens" Es heisst es wurde Anklage erhebt. Was jetzt?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:24:50 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:22:38 ----------

habt ihr das schonmal gehört, und was ist dann draus geworden. seid ihr eucgh auch sicher ich hab schiss


----------



## wahlhesse (5 November 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Auf einen Brief vom Gericht warten. Aber der wird zu 99,999% eh nicht kommen. Daher ist das alles nur unnötige Angstmache. Wenn er wirklich kommen sollte, wäre dann der Zeitpunkt, sich nen Anwalt zu nehmen. Aber das wäre eine Premiere  .

Von daher... lass die Burschen kläffen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Hake_77 (5 November 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

woher seid ihr so sicher ,das die urteile die auf dem brief stehn, nicht real sind ?


----------



## wahlhesse (5 November 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Mehrjährige Erfahrung in diesem Bereich. Du kannst ja mal ein paar Urteile welche die angeben hier reinstellen. Ich wette, die können wir ratzfatz zerpflücken  . Es werden gerne Urteile aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen oder schlicht erlogen. Alles ist möglich um verängstigte Opfer zur Zahlung zu bewegen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (5 November 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Gerichtsurteile können aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen worden sein oder werden verfälscht dargestellt oder es gibt wirklich welche die verurteilt wurden, aber dies durch Fehler des Betroffenen (z.B. durch Ratenzahlung, Eingeständnis das die Forderung besteht) entstanden sind.

Und ich meine, sollte die CCC GmbH wirklich ernst machen, wären die Verbraucherschutzforen schon voll damit. Bis jetzt liest man immer nur von den nie endenen Mahnungen.


----------



## Teleton (5 November 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Vermutlich gibt es die Urteile, eines habe ich sogar mal gelesen. 

Aber das bedeutet noch gar nichts. Zunächst müsste geprüft werden, ob die Urteile tatsächlich den behaupteten Inhalt haben insbesondere CCC betreffen und nicht aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wurden. 
Du weisst weder wie oft Klagen daneben gegangen sind um ein Urteil zu bekommen. Noch ist bekannt wie sich der Beklagte verteidigt hat bzw ob er sich überhaupt ernsthaft verteidigen wollte. 

Urteile die von Klägerseite vorgelegt werden taugen in der Regel nix. Der Kläger kann 100 mal die Klage zurückgenommen haben wenn es schlecht lief  bis irgendwann mal ein Gericht eine singuläre Fehlentscheidung trifft. In dem Urteil das ich vor 2-3 Jahren  gesehen habe hatte das Gericht die Fernabsatzregeln und das Widerrufsrecht völlig verkannt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 November 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Speziell dieses "Unternehmen" versucht, wie ein Bernhardiner zu bellen. Was herauskommt, ist jedoch nur das Kläffen eines räudigen Zwergpintschers.

Aber es beeindruckt immer wieder, wenn diese Typen mit Paragrafen und Urteilen aufwarten, die mit der betreffenden Sache nicht das geringste zu tun haben.

Paragrafen und Urteile sollen die Zahlungsbereitschaft fördern, denn schließlich haben wir bald Weihnachten, und der GF braucht wohl die Kohle...

Aber richtig - ein Urteil gibt es ja. Und zwar gegen diesen Anbieter! :-D


----------



## Hake_77 (5 November 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

naja ihr wollt sie zerpflücken dann nur zu 

AG Wittenberg 8C 429 05 IV, AG Würzburg 18 C 1332 05, AG Kassel 432 C 2422 05, AG Landshut 2C 824 05, AG Lahr 2 C 158 05, LG München 1HK 0 5086/06


----------



## Teleton (5 November 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Da ist keine Urteilsbegründung zum zerpflücken.

Gib mir Volltext, dann kann ich pflücken.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (5 November 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Sind ja alle aus den Jahren 2005/2006. Wo sind welche von 2007-2009?


----------



## Hake_77 (5 November 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

volltext den ganzen brief ? ohje nacher geht klar


----------



## Captain Picard (5 November 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Mit den angeblichen  Urteilen gehen die schon mindestens  zwei Jahre hausieren

http://www.google.de/#hl=de&source=...G+Wittenberg+8C+429+05+IV&fp=7810de4bed86c5c4


----------



## Teleton (5 November 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



Hake_77 schrieb:


> volltext den ganzen brief ? ohje nacher geht klar


Nee, nicht den Brief sondern die Urteile. Die sind nämlich nirgends zu finden. In den Anfangsjahren haben die Burschen noch eines der Urteile beigelegt, wie gesagt krasses Fehlurteil, da Fernabsatzregeln übersehen.
Heute wird ein eher in den Bereich der Karnevalistik einzuordnender Klageentwurf beigefügt.


----------



## Renier (5 November 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



Hake_77 schrieb:


> Ich bekam jetzt von Werner Schmidt einen Brief. Überschrift: die eröffnung des gerichtsverfahrens" Es heisst es wurde Anklage erhebt. Was jetzt?
> 
> 
> ---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:24:50 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:22:38 ----------
> ...


 
Ich hab diesen Brief auch. Grade heute ist sein letztes Ultimatum abgelaufen.
Ich lach mich weg.. das x.te Ultimatum nun schon. Ich solle ihm - dem "Schmittchen" - unbedingt meinen Rechtanwalt benennen um Kosten zu sparen. Ach, der ist ja so rührend um mich besorgt..mir kommen ja fast die tränen.:-p
Bin mal höllisch gespannt, ob er mal wieder mailt. Dann kriegt er auch ne Drohung..dass ich euch alle zur gerichtlichen Verhandlung mitbringe..:-p
Er will mich dabei ja unbedingt kennenlernen. 
Zu den urteilen. Schaut euch doch mal die Videos hier an. Da wied ein bespiel gezeigt, wie solche Urteile zustande kommen. Ist alles nur heiße Luft.
Also mal bloß keine Panik.
LG Renier


----------



## Captain Picard (5 November 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



Renier schrieb:


> Zu den urteilen. Schaut euch doch mal die Videos hier an. Da wied ein bespiel gezeigt, wie solche Urteile zustande kommen. Ist alles nur heiße Luft.


Zu den Urteilen ist absolut nichts  zu finden.  Damit läßt sich nicht mal prüfen, ob  die Aktenzeichen überhaupt echt oder freie Erfindungen sind.
Solange das "Unternehmen"  keine Urteilsvolltexte mit Begründung liefert ist das albernes  Drohgekläff. 

Das Gekläff wird schon seit  mindestens zwei Jahren veranstaltet. Bis heute gibt es außer den angeblichen Aktenzeichen absolut nichts.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (5 November 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Bei Onlinekosten.de waren mal 3 als PDF verlinkt, wurden aber aufgrund ner Abuse-Meldung entfernt.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:06:32 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:04:09 ----------

Und die 3 habe ich sogar noch auf der Platte.


----------



## technofreak (5 November 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Und die 3 habe ich sogar noch auf der Platte.


siehe PN


----------



## dvill (5 November 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Seit wann ist der Schwachsinn aus Mahndrohbriefen diskussionsbedürftig?

Das ist irreführend für alle Mitleser, als wenn es was Relevantes geben würde.


----------



## Renier (5 November 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



Hake_77 schrieb:


> Ich bekam jetzt von Werner Schmidt einen Brief. Überschrift: die eröffnung des gerichtsverfahrens" Es heisst es wurde Anklage erhebt. Was jetzt?
> 
> ---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:24:50 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:22:38 ----------
> 
> habt ihr das schonmal gehört, und was ist dann draus geworden. seid ihr eucgh auch sicher ich hab schiss


 
Also da brauchst Du keinen schiss zu bekommen.
Ich hab auch den Brief. Das Ultimatum läuft grade heute ab. mal sehen was passiert. Übrigens berits das x.te Ultimatum, von ihm, dem Inkasso und den Anwälten.
Sollte er weiter mit emails drohen hab ich mir überlegt, ihm zurückzudrohen..von wegen euch alle als Zeugen zur Verhandlung mitzubringen..:-p
Er will mich ja unbedingt kennenlernen. 

Also mal keine Panik..der bellt nur.
Ich legs drauf an, dass es zu einer Verhandlung kommt.

LG
Renier


----------



## Reducal (5 November 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



Renier schrieb:


> hab ich mir überlegt, ihm zurückzudrohen..


Das ist genau so sinn- wie fruchtlos! Abheften oder ab in die Blonne hat viel mehr Schmackes!


----------



## dvill (6 November 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Der Rosstäuschertrick mit dem Hinweis auf "Gerichtsurteile" gehört zum Standard-Spielplan im Kasperle-Inkasso-Theater:

law blog Archiv  Urteilskollektion à la Schmidtlein

Wenn eine von diesen Banden in dieser Hinsicht etwas Neues hätte, würde die Zahlungserpresserei insgesamt mit viel Getöse eine neue Massenwelle erleben.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 November 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Wäre die Rechtslage so eindeutig positiv  gegenüber der Nutzlosbranche, fragt man sich,
 warum die Branche nicht zigtausende Prozesse anstrengt bzw angestrengt hat. 
Immerhin bezahlen ja ( erfreulicherweise ) nach den Schätzungen der VZ 70-90% *nicht* . 
Nicht mal zu der lediglich 23€ teuren Einschüchterungsmasche gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid 
läßt man sich "hinreißen".

Fazit: Drohgeblubber aus der untersten Mottenkiste um unerfahrene  User einzuschüchtern.


----------



## webwatcher (6 November 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Drei der Urteilstexte,  die uns zur Verfügung gestellt wurden,  bestätigen die    
Vermutung, dass es sich um den  gleichen fragwürdigen und  zweifelhaften Typ 
Entscheidungen   handelt wie bei den im lawblog  beschriebenen Entscheidungen.

Wären die Urteile  positiv im Sinne der Nutzlosbranche, würde man nicht  mit 
der  Liste der Aktenzeichen  drohen, sondern sie im Volltext  öffentlich zur Diskussion stellen.
 Davor scheut man sich aus gutem Grund.

Nachstehend die Liste der bisher bekannten für Verbraucher eindeutig positiven 
*und  dokumentierten* Urteile  
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/FAQ:...den_Abzockern_verlorene_Prozesse_gegen_Opfer:


----------



## Renier (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



Hake_77 schrieb:


> woher seid ihr so sicher ,das die urteile die auf dem brief stehn, nicht real sind ?



weil seriöse Unternehmen nicht lange fackeln..und nicht soviel dummes Zeug von sich geben. Sie handeln konsequent und sofort.
Mir haben sie schon zwischenzeitlich wegen meiner augenscheinlichen miesen finaziellen Lage eine Reduzierung ihrer Forderung nebst Ratenzahlung angeboten. 
(ACHTUNG!! Keine Ratenzahlung annehmen. Das wird als Anerkenntnis der Forderung gewertet.)
LG


----------



## maago88 (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Hallo Leute,

dies ist mein erster Beitrag und auch ich bin auf die Abzocke reingefallen und hab zu allem Übel seit Monaten -zwar widerwillig- mtl. gezahlt, um dem damit verbundenen Aufwand zu entgehen. Nun hab ich allerdings die Faxen dicke, da auf meine Kündigungen nicht reagiert wird. Kann ich nun trotzdem die Zahlungen verweigern? Oder haben die mich durch meine geleisteten Zahlungen in der Hand? 

Gruß Marco


----------



## Maracolada (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Hey, wir haben heute nach mega-langer Zeit, das letzte Schreiben der acoreus kam im Oktober 2009, ein Schreiben der Rechtsanwälte Schönberger & Partner, Leverkusen bekommen.

Sie wollen nun von uns die schon von der acoreus geforderten Forderung in Höhe von EUR 41,25 und einer weiteren Hauptforderung von EUR 28,45 bekommen. Sie setzen als Nebenforderung die Inkassokosten der acoreus von jeweils EUR 65,50 (2X) sowie Zinsen in Höhe von EUR 0,01 und EUR 0,02. 

Sie vertreten laut Ihrem Schreiben die Consumer Content Consulting GmbH, aber geben statt, wie im Schreiben der acoreus die Internetseite http://www.xxx-testen.de, die Internetseite http://www.horoskope-direkt.de an.

Wir haben jedoch die erste CD nicht erhalten und die zweite CD mit Einschreiben-Rückschein wieder zurückgeschickt und von dem Rückgaberecht gebrauch gemacht.

Weiß jemand von Euch, ob es überhaupt erlaubt ist, dass sie Inkassokosten geltend machen und gleichzeitig nochmals die Verfahrensgebühr erheben? 

Leider bin ich aus meinem Beruf als Rechtsanwaltsfachangestellte raus, so dass ich nicht weiß, was alles nach dem RVG möglich ist. Ich habe lediglich Erfahrungen mit der BRAGO.

Ich sehe es außerdem so, dass sie Geld von meinem Freund verlangen für Sachen, wo wir nicht einmal auf dieser Seite waren und dort auch nichts bestellt haben. Trotzdem schaute ich, nachdem wir dann eine CD bekamen auf diese Internetseite drauf und schickte diese 1. CD mit Einschreiben-Rückschein zurück und machte von dem Rückgabe- und Widerspruchsrecht Gebrauch.

Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen, ob die wirklich das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren eingeleiten?

Lg Maracolada


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Wenn man sich nicht angemeldet hat, besteht kein Vertrag, mithin auch kein Zahlungsanspruch.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49527-consumer-content-consulting-edit-3.html#post278801

Eine CD, die ohne Bestellung geliefert wird, kann als unverlangt zugestellte Lieferung (§ 241a Abs. 1 BGB) betrachtet werden. Es gibt eigentlich noch nicht einmal die Verpflichtung, die CD zurückzuschicken. 



			
				maago88 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder haben die mich durch meine geleisteten Zahlungen in der Hand?



Es gibt kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


Wer auf die Mahnungen nicht reagiert und nicht zahlt, kann nach aller Erfahrung sein Geld behalten.

Ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ist in diesen Fällen noch nicht bekannt geworden und ist insgesamt in der Nutzlosbranche auch extrem selten. Wenn wider Erwarten einer käme: Widerspruch binnen 14 Tagen.
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Geklagt hat dieser "Anbieter" so weit hier bekannt ist noch nie. Selbst, wenn: auch dann gibt es noch 1001 Möglichkeiten. Andere Anbieter haben bisher solche extrem seltenen Prozesse verloren.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Gisi (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Uns geht es genauso wie Maracolada. Zuerst das Inkassobüro der acoreus danach ein Schreiben der Rechtsanwälte Schönberger & Partner, Leverkusen. Ich habe der Sekretärin des RA mitgeteilt, daß die Forderung zu Unrecht besteht und daß sie ihren Anwalt auf die vielen Seiten im Internet über die Abzocke der Firma CCC GmbH aufmerksam machen soll. Schließlich wäre er doch ein seriöser Anwalt als CDU Vorsitzender in Leverkusen. Daraufhin bekamen wir ein Schreiben von ihm, daß wir ein Abo hätten, und wenn wir nicht bezahlen, geht die ganze Sache vor Gericht. Dabei waren gleich 3 Gerichtsurteile, die von der Firma CCC GmbH gewonnen wurden. Von einer Horoskop-Seite stand diesmal nichts dabei.

Begonnen hatte bei uns alles, als bei einer Mailseite ein Fenster aufging, wo ein XXL-Film kostenlos angeboten wurde. Einzig Euro 1,50 Porto waren zu bezahlen. Das haben wir gemacht, und als der Film kam (wir wußten damals noch nicht, daß es sich um Pornofilme handelte) konnten wir ihn nicht abspielen, da zuerst noch ein Download verlangt wurde. Beim Versuch dieses Downloads spielte aber unser Virenprogramm verrückt, sodaß wir den Film ungesehen weg warfen. Von einem Abo war uns nichts bekannt.

Wir werden nun eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs machen. Dazu wäre es hilfreich, wenn einige von Euch auch bestätigen könnten, daß nichts von einem Abo dabei stand.

LG Gisi


----------



## dvill (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Es gehört zur Standardausstattung im Kasperleinkasso, den Zahlungserpressten mit "Urteilen" Angst zu machen: law blog Archiv  Urteilskollektion à la Schmidtlein

Es gibt "Urteile", die von Komplizen stammen sowie Anerkenntnis- oder Versäumnisurteile von Geschädigten, die sich im Rahmen einer Brieffreundschaft als besonders geeignet qualifiziert haben.

Wer von seiner Forderung überzeugt ist, geht selbst vor Gericht. Alles andere ist Kasperletheater.


----------



## webwatcher (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*



Gisi schrieb:


> Dazu wäre es hilfreich, wenn einige von Euch auch bestätigen könnten, daß nichts von einem Abo dabei stand.


Der Forderungen stellende  muß den Beweis antreten, nicht umgekehrt die "Unschuld" bewiesen werden.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## peter999 (22 Februar 2010)

Gisi schrieb:


> Uns geht es genauso wie Maracolada. Zuerst das Inkassobüro der acoreus danach ein Schreiben der Rechtsanwälte Schönberger & Partner, Leverkusen. Ich habe der Sekretärin des RA mitgeteilt, daß die Forderung zu Unrecht besteht und daß sie ihren Anwalt auf die vielen Seiten im Internet über die Abzocke der Firma CCC GmbH aufmerksam machen soll. Schließlich wäre er doch ein seriöser Anwalt als CDU Vorsitzender in Leverkusen.
> 
> LG Gisi


 
Dann könnte man doch mal den Herrn Vorsitzenden anschreiben.......

Übrigens ist er aber nicht der Vorsitzende der CDU Leverkusen, sondern sitzt als Stadtrat oder Gemeinderat dort.

Mail ist raus  - mal sehen ob er antwortet


----------



## Gisi (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Oh, sorry, dann ist er "nur" Stadtrat der CDU.

Wir haben heute früh bereits Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet, ging problemlos und kann ich nur jedem Geschädigten empfehlen. 

Nun müssen wir nur abwarten, ob schon genug Anzeigen vorliegen, damit die Staatsanwaltschaft tätig wird. Sobald wir von diesen Bescheid bekommen, melde ich mich noch einmal.

LG Gisi


----------



## peter999 (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Auf meine (hoch anständige!) Mail von gestern hat sich der Stadtrat noch nicht gemeldet. Ich versuche es nochmals.

Uihh, jetzt gings schnell. Hier die Antwort:



> > Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> >
> > Sie werden Verständnis haben, dass ich nicht ohne Weiteres Auskunft über
> > meine Mandate geben darf. Soweit Sie eine konkrete Anfrage zu einem Sie
> ...



Oh vergessen: den konkreten Hinweis habe ich abgeliefert. Mal sehen was kommt.

Anwort vom RA:



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> ich danke für die Information. Auf dieser Grundlage werde ich recherchieren.
> Allerdings kann ich aus meiner anwaltlichen Erfahrung auf Gläubiger-, wie
> ...




Das liest sich so, als ob er vielleicht vorher hätte recherchieren sollen.


----------



## Gisi (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Hallo Peter999

vielen Dank, daß Du an den Herrn geschrieben hast. Finde ich super. Da werden wir mal abwarten, was auf uns zu kommt. Wir haben uns bei diesem RA jetzt nicht mehr gemeldet, nachdem wir ja bereits an CCC und das Inkassobüro den vorgedruckten Brief des Verbraucherschutzes per Einschreiben geschickt hatten.

Möchte mich auch bei "Der Jurist" bedanken, ist spitze was bei "kosten plötzlich da" zu lesen ist.

Ist einfach schön, daß es Leute wie Euch gibt. 

LG Gisi


----------



## peter999 (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Der RA hatte mir ja geschrieben, dass er recherchieren wollte - gestern habe ich ihn gefragt, ob er mich denn am Ergebnis seiner Recherche teilhaben lassen wolle - bis jetzt leider ohne Antwort.


----------



## Gisi (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Hallo Peter999, 


da wird sicherlich auch keine Antwort kommen. 
Heute ist der Termin um, den er uns wegen der Bezahlung gesetzt hat. Bin daher schon auf die Post am Montag oder Dienstag gespannt.
Melde mich dann wieder.

Solange ein schönes Wochenende,

LG Gisi


----------



## peter999 (1 März 2010)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Was ist mir denn da über den Weg gelaufen:

ht*p://w*w.jaginforum.de/partnerprogramme/47822-xxx-testen-partnerprogramm-10-00-euro-pro-gratis-anforderung-verdienen-bei-adcell.html

[...]

_[Vollzitat aus einem anderen Forum entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## peter999 (13 März 2010)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

Nix neues vom Herrn Stadtrat?


----------



## Hake_77 (22 März 2010)

*AW: *Consumer Content Consulting* [ edit]*

HEY LEUTE !!!!

WICHTIG !!!

ich hatte hier letztes jahr im september ca auch fragen gehabt, weil ich diese drohbriefe bekommen hab. dann kam im november ca der letzte von wegen gericht. ich hab alles weggeschmissen und seitdem nixmehr von dieser firma gehört. also keine sorge leute, es wird nichts passieren

gruss


----------

